# Tron: Legacy Blu-Ray Review



## Dave Upton

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6368&w=o[/img]*Title:* _Tron: Legacy_
*Starring:* Jeff Bridges, Garrett Hedlund, Olivia Wilde
*Directed by:* Joseph Kosinski
*Written by:* Edward Kitsis, Adam Horowitz
*Studio: * Disney
*Rated:* PG
*Runtime:* 125 min
*Release Date:* 4/5/2011 (Blu-Ray)
*Movie:* :4.5stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :4stars: 
*Overall:* :5stars: 


*Movie:*:4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6365&w=l[/img]
It is 1989 and Kevin Flynn is sitting on his son Sam's bed, telling him about the Grid and his adventures with Tron and Clu. He starts to tell Sam about a discovery they made that will change everything, but must leave to get some work done. Kevin promises Sam that he will tell him the rest when he gets back and leaves. A montage then begins to play, explaining the disappearance of Kevin Flynn that night and how he was never seen again. The news reports detail fluctuation in ENCOM's (Kevin's company) share prices and Sam being orphaned as the search is eventually called off. 


Twenty years later in the present day, Sam Flynn breaks into ENCOM tower on the eve of the release of their newest version of ENCOM OS and steals the software posting it on the internet. Security catches on the pursues Sam out of the datacenter and onto the roof of the building where he jumps, deploying a personal parachute just in time to snag on a street light. Sam is captured by the police and released shortly thereafter on bail. When Sam returns to his apartment his father's friend Alan Bradley is waiting for him. [img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6358&w=l[/img]Alan informs Sam that he just received a page from Sam's father from his old office in the arcade. Despite this being impossible, Sam decides to take a look entering the dusty arcade and looking around in vain. Sam spots a large gouge in the floor next to the Tron arcade game and pulls on the machine, discovering a secret door behind. Sam descents into the basement via the door and discovers a server running against the wall. He brushes dust off the screen and begins to hack in - trying to determine if his father was there the night of his disappearance. Running a command history, Sam discovers that his father ran a program the night of his disappearance. Sam decides to execute the program himself hoping for another clue and unknowingly fires a lazer which digitizes him and imports him into the world of that server, the Grid. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6359&w=l[/img]

As Sam takes his first steps onto the Grid he is spotted by a Recognizer and captured for competition in the Games. Sam is deposited in the Armory and is outfitted in armor by the Sirens before being paired to an Identity Disc. Sam is then transported into the Disc Wars arena where he must immediately begin fighting for his life. Through a combination of luck and athleticism, Sam manages to survive until the final round where he must face Rinzler. Rinzler has Sam on the defensive from the start and soon injures him - as Rinzler is about the "De-rez" Sam he notices that the wound is bleeding, making Sam a user. Sam is then dragged into the audience room and comes face to face with Clu, who informs Sam that he's not a friend any longer. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6360&w=l[/img]

Sam is then taken out to the Lightcycle Arena where he and a small team will face off against Clu, Rinzler and his teammates. The race does not go well and Sam is soon the only competitor left alive. With Clu bearing down on Sam to finish him, a stranger driving a large all terrain vehicle called a light runner cuts Clu off and carries him to safety. When the stranger removes the helmet, she introduces herself as Quorra (Wilde) and takes Sam to a secret complex "off the grid" where his father is waiting. When Sam comes face to face with his father, he wants to know what happened to prevent him from returning. He proceeds to explain that prior to his disappearance a form of being known as ISO's (Isometric Algorithms) spontaneously came into existence. Kevin explains that he originally created Clu in his own image and tasked him to create the "perfect system" along with Tron and himself. Clu perceived the ISO's as an imperfection and betrayed Kevin, undertaking a campaign to purge the ISO's from existence in order to return the Grid to a state of perfection. In the process of betraying Kevin Flynn, Clu prevented him from reaching the portal, the only way to rematerialize in the physical world after entering the grid. Kevin explains that the portal is only open for a short period of time since it uses so much power (about eight hours on the Grid).

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6362&w=l[/img]

Upon learning of the portal, Sam argues with his father that they need to make an attempt to reach it before it closes. Kevin disagrees and points out that Clu has engineered the whole process and to go for the portal would only play into his game. Despite these objections, Sam prepares to leave with or without his father's blessing. Quorra comes to Sam and tells him that she knows of a program who can help him reach the portal named Zuse. Armed with this knowledge, Sam takes off for the Grid in his fathers lightcycle and heads for the End of Line Club owned my a unctuous program named Castor. Castor reveals himself to be Zuse and betrays Sam to Clu as soldiers stream in. Quorra arrives in time to fight to help keep Sam free but loses part of her arm in the process and is knocked unconscious. Kevin arrives just as all hope seems lost and turns the tide, taking Sam and Quorra into the elevator but not before his Identity Disk (and the key to the gateway) is stolen by Zuse. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6363&w=l[/img]

Making a rapid escape down the elevator Sam, Kevin and Quorra narrowly escape with their lives and board a Solar Sailer to travel towards the portal. Kevin removes the damaged code from Quorra's identity disk and allows her to begin reintegrating (healing) while speaking to Sam. Meanwhile, Clu arrives in the End of Line Club and takes Kevin's identity disk from Zuse, but not before planting bombs as he is leaving, ensuring that Zuse will not survive to betray him as well.

Upon arrival at Clu's base Kevin, Quorra and Sam make a desperate attempt to reach the portal while Clu and Rinzler pursue. With Clu's plan to attack Earth revealed it is up to the three fugitives to stop him before he reaches the portal.

*Rating:*

_Tron: Legacy_ is rated PG for mild language and violence.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6361&w=l[/img]*Video:*:5stars: 

The image and visual presentation of _Tron: Legacy_ is literally flawless. This is one of the most incredible looking releases in the history of the Blu-Ray format, easily contending for the title of best looking disk so far. Arguably, this is the best live action/CGI combination seen to date. The film is filled with rich, inky blacks and eye popping glowing lines. Shadow detail is impeccable throughout and adds an immense sense of depth and detail. 

This is a rich, visceral presentation that has 3D like pop and dimensionality. While the colors used in the film are usually paired with stark fluorescent lighting effects, their contrast to the largely dark environment is impressive and do a great job evoking the feel of the Grid. Skin tones and natural hues are well presented when seen and fine detail is impeccable - through and through this is a reference presentation. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6364&w=l[/img]*Audio:*:5stars:

Buy it. Now. 

I just though't I'd save the brevity aficionados out there from wasting time - this is an incredible DTS-HD 7.1 mix that will blow you away. Daft Punk's groundbreaking score was meant for the home theater and grounds this films audio. Atmospheric sound design and effects are equally impressive, never giving the surrounds a break. From start to finish _Tron: Legacy_ bombards you with gorgeous sound design, crystal clear dialogue, and a memorable score. Three dimensionality in the sound design is the best I've heard thus far, with incredible depth and dimensionality. Impossibly fast pans and visual perspective changes afforded by the digital domain are mirrored perfectly in the surround mix. The agility of this surround mix makes it so involving and immersive that I actually struggled to review it - it was just that good.

LFE content is significant and perfectly utilized. The prodigious quantities of loud and low bass never overwhelm the remainder of the sound design and the pounding pulse of the soundtrack is an almost constant reminder that your sub is quite busy earning its keep. 


*Extras:*:4stars: [img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6367&w=o[/img]

Unfortunately, the "Extras Arms Race" has begun and this falls slightly behind the best releases out there, none the less, this remains a solid offering with high quality original extra features.


Exclusive Blu-ray Features *[HD]*:

The Next Day: Flynn Lives Revealed *[HD]*: "Be the first to discover what happens after the movie ends." This documentary style extra is just plain awesome. It follows the founders of a movement that tried to claim Kevin Flynn had never died or disappeared, that he was still out there, somewhere. This is well worth a watch.

First Look at Tron: Uprising *[HD]* 2 min.: A short sneak peek at the upcoming Disney computer animated television series.

Launching the Legacy *[HD]* 10 min.: A short with Producer (and Director of the classic TRON) Steven Lisberger that includes the very cool promo trailer that was aired at Comic Con in order to gauge fan interest.

Visualizing Tron *[HD]* 12 min.: A very interesting effects featurette that is well worth watching if you're at all curious about the suits, effects or any other component of the incredible visuals in _Tron: Legacy_.

Installing the Cast *[HD]* 12 min.: A nice short meet the cast featurette with some interesting trivia thrown in.

Disc Roars *[HD]* 3 min.: How Director Joseph Kosinski used the Comic Con crowd to provide some of the sound for the film.

Music Video *[HD]* 3 min.: "Derezzed" -- written, produced and performed by Daft Punk.

Disney Second Screen *[HD]*: A feature that syncs content with a portable device (laptop, iPad etc.) while the film plays.

Bonus DVD of _Tron: Legacy_

Digital Copy of _Tron: Legacy_


*Overall:*:4stars:[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6366&w=o[/img]

_Tron: Legacy_ is the release to beat this year. It features an absolutely awesome A/V presentation coupled with what is my favorite film score in a decade. For geeks, bassheads and Tron fans alike this movie has something to offer. The Blu-Ray release has been given the appropriate time and attention to truly stand out as one of the best releases the format has seen to date. While the extra list isn't extremely long, it's very enjoyable and if quantity has as much value as quantity then this is a great release. 

Overall this is one of the first titles that I can safely call a "must buy" this year. Regardless of your cinematic preferences this is by quite a large margin, some of the finest demo material available right now. Highly Recommended.


----------



## Moonfly

As a kid I loved the original. The minute I saw this advertised I wanted to see it. The poor reviews made me dislike the reviewers as I know what this is going to be about and thats all I want. This review cements everything I expected from this title. I refused to go to the cinema and watch this as I want to watch it at home and really enjoy it without having seen it before, even though I really wanted to go see the 3D version.

I'm UK based so obviously have to wait still further, but I want to see this more than ever now and cant wait to be honest.

Nice review Dale, shame you rubbished Skyline, I swear I am the only guy on the planet that liked that film :rofl2:


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thanks Dan but it was actually Dave that wrote the Tron review, but he didn't like Skyline either...:rofl:


----------



## Moonfly

:bigsmile:

You know I was going to go and double check who wrote the Skyline review, but I was obviously over confident. I dont think anyone liked it, all my XBL buddies hated it too and gave me a right ribbing for defending it.

Anyway, nice review Dave, sucky Skyline review Dale :rofl:

I cant wait to see Tron:Legacy. I think I am going to go buy Skyline on BR next :joke:


----------



## Dale Rasco

All kidding aside, Tron: Legacy is everything Dave suggests for A/V. It is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Moonfly

Thats what I am hoping. I even got hold of a copy of the original Tron. I plan to watch it with my son soon in preparation for Legacy.


----------



## Jon Liu

Great review Dave! I must admit it didn't quite match my overall expectations. Although, my expectations were really high I can still say it did Enjoy this enough to pick it up on blu-ray!


----------



## Cory Phoenix

Best AV experience I've ever enjoyed at my house. Audio was even better than what I experienced at the IMAX theater. Great review Dave! :T


----------



## Dwight Angus

I agree. The AV experience stands on its own and apart from anything I have seen lately. I rented this BD movie but will certainly buy it and add it to the collection


----------



## MatrixDweller

I just watched this tonight. I think the score to Tron is one of the first movies I've heard that actually used the surround channels as part of its mix. I don't mean simple ambiance or reverb effect. That's not new. I mean really use them to shuffle sound around artistically. The synth style really lends to the feel of the movie also.

It's too bad the story was a little weak because the visual and audio effects are incredible.


----------



## smurphy522

The audio and video quality was indeed superb. However I cannot understand why the film companies release these with the cinescope and widescreen (2.35 and 1.78) formats in-bedded (switching to both) in the DVD/Blu-ray releases. I remember the beginning explaining it has something to do with "preserving the iMax experience" but fail to understand beyond that.

The similar way that Dark Knight did it, I did not enjoy that aspect of the film - no pun intended!


----------



## dmanonlyone

As I understand it, IMAX recording is the highest current capturing technology available. The entire movie could not be captured with this and I don't know why. 

The film is the best visual and audible experience I have ever experienced on me system. 5 stars. Buy it.


----------



## Stitch

Just wondering....was this reviewed in 3-d ?


----------



## Dave Upton

No it wasn't. I won't be reviewing in 3D for a couple of months yet -- it's a pretty expensive upgrade.


----------



## Stitch

10-4 on that...I'm 2 weeks away from upgrade ,myself- can't wait!! Thanks for the excellent reviews!! Look forward to yours n dales' insight


----------



## sga2

This is one I wanted to watch for the first time in my home theater. Now I can't wait.

sga2


----------



## Infrasonic

You couldn't have described the audio better: "Buy it. Now."

This movie is a blast to watch - even on DVD! I can't wait until I finally jump into BluRay and can experience it the way it was meant to be viewed.


----------



## Wardsweb

My wife just picked up the Bluray today with the little light cycle model. So tonight we will see how the Klipsch Jubilee's and Danley Sound Labs DTS-10 handle the sound track. The OPPO and Samsung handling the video. Should be a nice evening at home.


----------



## Infrasonic

A DTS-10, awesome! To be nice you could invite the neighbors over to watch - or they could just listen from the comfort of their own home


----------



## Stitch

Let me put this out there..(hopefully in correct thread ). If you were setting up new system,what would be the first 3 blu ray discs u purchased( or demo-Ed ) ?hmm . . .


----------



## Wardsweb

OK this is now my new "go to" disc to demo my system. The visuals, the music and the LFE create a sound stage that is huge and literally rocks the house. Awesome!


----------



## Stitch

I just watched the trailer again,....stunning visuals - how to train your dragon looks like demo material,too


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Best Demo Material to date.


----------



## ironglen

Amazing! Now I know what all the posts are about as I waited to view this at home, and I was blown away by the visuals and especially audio.


----------



## sga2

Watched over the weekend. This is as good as it get WRT PQ and audio. Excellent.

But I give a big thumbs down for the 2.35:1 to 16:9 aspec ratio switching ala Dark Knight. I _really_ don't like this when watching on my 2.35:1 screen. I can either zoom in/out every time the aspect ratio changes (sometimes multiple times within a scene), watch the whole movie at smaller size to accomodate 16:9, or keep zoomed to 2:35 and have picture projecting above and below the screen when it goes to 16:9. Not excited about any of these options. 

I wish, in consideration for people with a 2:35 setup, that they would either give you the option to turn off the aspect ratio switching or just present the entire movie in 16:9.

sga2


----------



## Operajay

Considering this movie got the worst reviews ever as a movie, is it still worth it for the effects, picture, and sound?


----------



## Dale Rasco

"Considering this movie got the worst reviews ever as a movie"

It wasn't a bad movie at all actually and the A/V is absolutely worth the price alone. I found that most of the negative movie reviews were from those that really enjoyed the original, which I personally found to be fairly lame. Of course I was only 10 or 11 at the time.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Operajay said:


> Considering this movie got the worst reviews ever as a movie, is it still worth it for the effects, picture, and sound?


The movie wasn't bad itself, especially if you enjoy amazing visuals combined with visceral sound. 

Tron assaults the senses throughout the movie from every speaker/every angle. From the moment Sam enters the grid (including the laser booting him in) through the light cycle battle, and the last 1/2 hour, it is constant, incessant bass and Daft Punk mixes.

Tron is my new favorite demo material because of the constant use of every speaker in your setup to the max. Betters anything out there at reference on my system anyways-if you have bass capable speakers.

Others may have better explosions and spatters of amazing LFE, but this whole movie has it cranked.

If you can pressurize your room with your setup, and can kick the wife out for 2 hours, you won't be unsatisfied.:boxer:


----------



## Moonfly

I dont read reviews any more because to be honest no reviewer seems to have a clue what they are on about. They are obsessed with plots lines and characters and have completely forgot that its actually ok to just watch something for the fun of it and just enjoy the effects and sounds and movie in general.

I watched the original last week with my son in prep for this, and he really enjoyed it. We watched Legacy this morning and there is absolutely nothing wrong with this film in general. The AV is astonishing as no one can deny, and both my son and I really enjoyed the film, especially having watched the first one too.


----------



## Papersackjack

What a transfer! You hit the nail on the head!


----------



## devicente

+1 rattle test for a viewing area. I need to glue some fixtures down...


----------



## flyng_fool

I thought the movie was a lot of fun. It was fairly entertaining and innocuous enough for the kids to be able to watch too. And the soundtrack, WOW!!!!! It really makes my DTS-10 come alive.(The wife hates it so it has to be good!)


----------

